# UPS Fed Ex Delivery Failure VIRUS



## PixieStix (Nov 6, 2010)

_Felt this worth passing                            along. With Christmas coming up, I can see where this                            could be a real problem. 

The newest virus                            circulating is the UPS/Fed Ex Delivery Failure. You                            will receive an e-mail from UPS/Fed Ex Service along                            with a packet number. It will say that they were                            unable to deliver a package sent to you on                            such-and-such a date. It then asks you to print out                            the invoice copy
attached. DON'T TRY TO PRINT THIS.                            IT LAUNCHES THE VIRUS! *Pass this warning on to all your PC                            operators at work and home.* This virus has                            caused Millions of dollars in damage in the past few                            days.
Snopes confirms that it is real snopes.com: Package Delivery Failure Virus_


----------



## Valerie (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, I was ordering stamps yesterday at work and noticed USPS has a similar warning on their home page.  




> *Customers be aware of fraudulent package delivery messages sent by email or phone.*
> 
> Customers may be receiving email messages or phone calls that allege to be from the U.S. Postal Service that contain fraudulent information about attempted or intercepted package delivery.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 6, 2010)

Get off the PC virus and you won't have to worry about no stinkin' viruses anymore.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 6, 2010)

I have been told not to click here.




Oh shit.


----------



## xotoxi (Nov 6, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> I have been told not to click here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I warned you!!!


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 6, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > I have been told not to click here.
> ...



Now you got teh Pixie cooties too!!


----------



## xotoxi (Nov 6, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...








I'm protected.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 6, 2010)

I didn't listen and now I have the Pixie UPS FEDEX Delivery Failure virus...





This is what happens every time you turn your computer on if you get the Pixie virus.


----------

